# Another vet visit.



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

I managed to do some juggling of my funds, so now I can get Tango to the Vet's for his yearly shots and physical. We have an appointment tomorrow morning. I still have to get heartworm tests for both of them which I'm going to do next month. It's heartworm month next month so I get 20% off which I'm not going to pass up! Jazz's dental was also 20% discount because this month is dental health month. Those discounts mount up!

Here it is, barely the beginning of the year, and by the time they both get their routine yearly care, I'm going to have spent over $500.00! And that doesn't include full blood panels, which I try and get done yearly too, just so there's a solid baseline and any issues are more easily detectable. Hopefully there won't be any medical emergencies, they won't get sick, there won't be any reason to have them back to the Vet's for the rest of this year for anything unexpected. 

These dogs are going to break the bank, I swear! I don't know how those of you with more than two do it, I really don't! As badly as I wanted a second chihuahua, the primary thing delayed that decision was my concern over whether or not I could afford an additional one. And by afford, I don't mean just the routine care, but also the things I've done with Tango that pamper him that I would want to do for a second dog. Being able to continue to afford superior food. Being able to take care of any kinds of medical emergencies. It was of huge concern to me to not take on another dog if it was just going to be a financial stress. That wouldn't have been fair to me, the new dog, or to Tango. 

Thankfully though I was able to work it out, though Jazz's initial care was a lot more expensive than I'd planned for because she was so sick. But she's in excellent health now, and hopefully she'll stay that way, and Tango too. The benefits of excellent nutrition can't be overstated!


----------



## Eclipsica (Nov 23, 2010)

Personally I think many vets charge too much for normal working people. If the prices were more reasonable, then more animals would be not dumped in shelters and or adopted. 

Know how you feel about "the second one". I've decided that unless I happen to get two that are bonded, I'm getting a single one. They do seem happier( going by pictures here) together. 

From what I've found with people keeping multiple animals and or spend a lot of money on them, they are either hurting themselves, going into debt or are wealthy.
I was horrified to find people who eat mostly rice, get their electricity shut off, don't pay other bills, get multiple credit cards or loans to spend more on animals. 
I tend to respect these people 's choices even ones I see as destructive unless they try and force it on others. 
As for the wealthy ones, lucky them and it's nice when they are empathic towards the common working person who doesn't have as much money to throw around.


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

To be honest, I've been rather lucky as far as expenses and the pups go. Gretel was a breeze, immunizations and she was done. She's only been sick once and we just got some antibiotics and knocked it out.

Godric had a few problems when we got him but it didn't run me more than $50 for his visits and treatments. 

I know my future MIL pays through the nose for her vet care on her two JRT but I believe I have an excellent vet and he's so affordable, i'm not sure if I just lucked out or what but the biggest expense I have is spending $20 for heartworm meds every 3 months between the two. 

That and my excessive spending on them altogether


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

I don't think my Vet's charges are excessive. 

An exam is $38.00. 
Bordatella shot is $15.00. 
Rabies is $19.00
Dental is $150.00
Heartworm check is $39.00
Fecal is $25.00
Heartgard $24.00 (6 months supply)

How do those prices compare to the rest of you? There's a very cheap vet chain in town called Value Vet, and their prices are somewhat lower, but you also get what you pay for. For example, their dental is about $25.00 cheaper, but they don't polish the teeth after scraping them, they don't do a chlorhexidine treatment as part of the service etc.


----------



## Eclipsica (Nov 23, 2010)

Friend of mine paid $400 dental for a toy size poodle several years ago.. 
I recall thinking, WOW about a months' worth of rent for just a dental cleaning so that's how I remember how much it cost.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Tink said:


> I don't think my Vet's charges are excessive.
> 
> An exam is $38.00.
> Bordatella shot is $15.00.
> ...


Those prices are pretty on par with what my vet charges, except my vet charges double for a dental, about 300.00 is what I paid each for Pip and Roo when I first got them. (A bit less if you get it during dental month) Most of the cost is anesthesia and pre-anesthetic bloodwork. I never had a Bordatella shot, so I don't know the charge on that one. The rest is about the same, give or take.


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

foggy said:


> Those prices are pretty on par with what my vet charges, except my vet charges double for a dental, about 300.00 is what I paid each for Pip and Roo when I first got them. (A bit less if you get it during dental month) Most of the cost is anesthesia and pre-anesthetic bloodwork. I never had a Bordatella shot, so I don't know the charge on that one. The rest is about the same, give or take.



There are extra lab charges with a dental if you want bloodwork, which I always do. I get a CBC and a mini blood panel which is an additional $49.00 and $22.00 respectively.

The $150.00 I mentioned covers....and I quote..." Dental, Annual Canine <40 lb. In Patient Exam. Pre-surgical Exam. Dental Anesthesia <= 40 lbs. Surgical Anesthetist. Partial Day Hospital Care. Nursing Care. Polish Teeth (power polisher) Ultrasonic Cleaning and Chlorhexidine treatment - Canine. Dental Disposable Supplies. "

Extractions are extra, they run $10.00 or $11.00 per.


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

That seems about fair, it all has to do with area and availability i'm sure.

I haven't quoted for a dental or anything, but I know i've never paid more than $30 to visit him, including when Godric has his fecal test for the worms, of course any medicine was extra. But a general check up is $18 I know because when I got Godric I took him there right away.

You certainly do get what you pay for though with some vets!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Tink said:


> There are extra lab charges with a dental if you want bloodwork, which I always do. I get a CBC and a mini blood panel which is an additional $49.00 and $22.00 respectively.
> 
> The $150.00 I mentioned covers....and I quote..." Dental, Annual Canine <40 lb. In Patient Exam. Pre-surgical Exam. Dental Anesthesia <= 40 lbs. Surgical Anesthetist. Partial Day Hospital Care. Nursing Care. Polish Teeth (power polisher) Ultrasonic Cleaning and Chlorhexidine treatment - Canine. Dental Disposable Supplies. "
> 
> Extractions are extra, they run $10.00 or $11.00 per.


That's a great price for a dental. Mine came to 272.00 looking at the bill now. I just checked their vet bills and my breakdown goes like this for anyone interested:

Dental Cleaning: 45.00
Anesthesia/Monitoring (Sevoflo/hr) - 157.00
Penicillin - 23.00
Pre Anesthesia Lab Work - 75.00
Pre Anesthesia Meds - 29.00
Pre Surgery exam - 39.00
Surg IV Fluids cath & 500 ml - 51.00
Hospitalization - 6 hours - 29.00
Clavamox - 36.00
metacam - 14.00

That puts the bill at 498.00, but my vet has something called healthy pet incentive which takes off 151.00 off the top and the dental month discount is 75.00. Seems really expensive, but I trust them there so it's worth it to me. Would have been nice if I had someone cheaper I trusted equally. lol.


----------



## Cambrea (Feb 21, 2010)

Your prices are very similar to mine, we live relatively close though, one state over. Our vet started charging more for visits recently, I think like $65 a visit (I'm guessing a lot of people started going over to the city animal hospital because of the economy and the vets there are excellent). 

The thing I notice the biggest difference in prices is spay costs, because I have all girls lol. At my vet I pay around $325-350, even after saying no to half the extras, at the city vet where I take Coco I was quoted $109, it'll be a little more probably $200 or so to get her pain meds and extractions while shes under. That's still quite a difference though.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Eclipsica said:


> From what I've found with people keeping multiple animals and or spend a lot of money on them, they are either hurting themselves, going into debt or are wealthy.


Hmm. Wow, really?


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

flippedstars said:


> Hmm. Wow, really?


I wasn't aware of this either.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Amandarose531 said:


> I wasn't aware of this either.


Me, either. I have a lot of dogs, but I don't fall in any of those categories.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

flippedstars said:


> Hmm. Wow, really?


Ha, my thought too. That's a big assumption that one is either in debt or wealthy. Strange.


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

svdreamer said:


> Me, either. I have a lot of dogs, but I don't fall in any of those categories.


We must just be weirdos then.


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

Cambrea said:


> Your prices are very similar to mine, we live relatively close though, one state over. Our vet started charging more for visits recently, I think like $65 a visit (I'm guessing a lot of people started going over to the city animal hospital because of the economy and the vets there are excellent).
> 
> The thing I notice the biggest difference in prices is spay costs, because I have all girls lol. At my vet I pay around $325-350, even after saying no to half the extras, at the city vet where I take Coco I was quoted $109, it'll be a little more probably $200 or so to get her pain meds and extractions while shes under. That's still quite a difference though.



Wow, that's a pretty stiff price for an office visit! 

Jazz's spay was $180 and change, without the blood work or the pain meds and antibiotics afterwards, so a little more than your city vet, but a lot LESS than your other one! Wow, such a price difference is mind boggling to me! I guess they can charge whatever their particular demographic market will bear, but I tend to get a little affronted at way inflated prices. I'll guarantee they don't over-pay their techs, and their lab and surgery costs are pretty much the same across the boards. Unless the rent in their particular part of town is much higher, then they're just wanting to increase their profit margin and put more money in their pocket. Which is completely their choice of course, and if the market will bear it, then OK I guess. 

I don't have to like it though lol!


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi my goodness im takeing buster in soon for his nueter i had no idea it was going to cost that much plus they'll check his teeth while hes under i d better start saveing up


----------



## LadyJ (Aug 20, 2010)

I can certainly sympathize with anyone having financial difficulties with vet expenses! I live on a fixed income, and although I do have some "extra" funds, having a sick dog can deplete them very quickly. I had a dog with cancer last year, and it got very costly very quickly. Sadly, I lost Lacy in July. Now, I have another dog, Cosmo, with cancer and it remains to be seen how expensive his treatment will be. Two surgeries have already cost $700.00. While willing to do anything necessary, there are limits. I can't come up with $5,000 at the drop of a hat or put Lavender, or myself, in jeopardy financially. I wish money weren't a factor, but it is, and it's a sad reality for a lot of people. My vet is very reasonable compared to what I see other people paying and, hopefully, I will be able to afford the treatment they recommend. It's one thing to consider what you expect to spend to have a dog and consider if you can afford it. It's quite another to be faced with big bills you would never expect.

Jeanette


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

LadyJ said:


> I can certainly sympathize with anyone having financial difficulties with vet expenses! I live on a fixed income, and although I do have some "extra" funds, having a sick dog can deplete them very quickly. I had a dog with cancer last year, and it got very costly very quickly. Sadly, I lost Lacy in July. Now, I have another dog, Cosmo, with cancer and it remains to be seen how expensive his treatment will be. Two surgeries have already cost $700.00. While willing to do anything necessary, there are limits. I can't come up with $5,000 at the drop of a hat or put Lavender, or myself, in jeopardy financially. I wish money weren't a factor, but it is, and it's a sad reality for a lot of people. My vet is very reasonable compared to what I see other people paying and, hopefully, I will be able to afford the treatment they recommend. *It's one thing to consider what you expect to spend to have a dog and consider if you can afford it. It's quite another to be faced with big bills you would never expect.*
> 
> Jeanette


Well spoken, Jeanette. I think what I bolded gets to the heart of the matter. 

I don't make a lot of money, but I can afford to have two dogs, provided nothing major comes up. I set aside a monthly amount to cover those routine expenses I know I'm going to have to pay..... their yearly shots, dentals, various tests like heartworm, blood etc. I make sure to add a little more to my fund each month in case there is an unexpected cost, but like you, I don't know where I'd come up with an extra $5,000 for a cancer treatment. 

Their food, treats, toys, clothes, beds etc., all come out of my weekly household funds, and it's budgeted accordingly. I'm grateful my dogs don't eat much, because even the smallest bag of food lasts a long time. And I tend to buy the smallest, even though I'd get a price break if I bought a larger one, because I don't want it to go stale or expire before the dogs get through it. 

You don't have to be rich to own multiple dogs. But you do have to run your budget pretty carefully I think, and at LEAST be capable of covering the costs of their routine care. 

And you have to determine what responsible routine care consists of. Some people think "routine care" is a yearly rabies shot because it's required by law, and a bag of cheap kibble split open down the middle and left in the yard for their dogs to help themselves, rain or shine. 

Along with all their other yearly care, I want my dogs to get blood tests, at least a mini panel, yearly. That's because I want that baseline established, so that if they become ill, there's a handy comparison of what "normal" readings are for them. Some of you don't do that, I know. That doesn't make me responsible and you not, just like it doesn't make me irresponsible because I've decided I'm not going to treat for hearworm year round, even though many of you do, and my vet advises that.

We here continue to be thoughtful and caring about giving them the best care possible, even though we might differ in specifics regarding what that care consists of. I think we're all like minded in that we want our dogs with us for as long as possible, and we're all striving for that, regardless of our methods.


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

Tink said:


> *You don't have to be rich to own multiple dogs. But you do have to run your budget pretty carefully I think, and at LEAST be capable of covering the costs of their routine care. *



Very true and I think we all, for the most part, can agree with you.

It's just like having children, everyone saves and plans to have a healthy happy baby but sometimes it's just not in your cards but if you're doing everything you can to provide then you're doing your job - same goes for pets.

Last year my to-be-in-laws two JRT's got heartworms, and not because they were negligent but because the preventative they were advised to treat with didn't cover a particular strain and it ended up costing $3,000 PER DOG to treat because it was so far gone yet they were paying for the preventative every month, and seeing the vet regularly. It just happened that way.

You don't plan for those things, but you take them as you can and I think you did a fantastic job juggling and prioritizing your pups care


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

I think that where you live makes a huge difference on what the vet charges are. Around here they seem to be way more than what you pay in the South...but that is many things. I have to move one of these days...

I did some pricing and for Rico the best thing to do--I think so anyway--if up his insurance to include a dental, then add on the tooth extraction to that. Still it will cost, for the tooth extraction it will be about $200 or maybe a bit more...I have that paper with the quote in a file 

I have a regular plan like an HMO, so at least his visits are covered and routine things. 

I am trying not to comment on that other thing--??????


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Oh...another comment. I just love that my dog is a wee one and eats so much less than a big dog. I feed him very well. If he were a large dog I would really feel it feeding high end. 

another great thig about this lovely breed !!


----------



## LadyJ (Aug 20, 2010)

I put money aside all the time to cover emergencies, car repairs, vet expenses, etc. I work in the church office now and then and I always put that money away. My usual budget includes really good food for the dogs, treats, chewies, toys, collars, harnesses, leashes, etc., things like that. I can handle usual vet expenses without any problem, but big expenses take a bit more managing. Treatment for Lacy was not curtailed because of financial constraints and I'm hoping I can do the same with Cosmo. My vet has told me they are willing to work out payments if I run into trouble. I've been going to this vet for about 15 years, so they aren't worried about me being a financial risk. Money is always a consideration, as it is in deciding where to live, what car to drive, buy or rent, go in debt or not, steak or hamburger, knowing what you can afford or not afford. Vet expenses are different because they involve quality of life and perhaps life or death. I can squeeze my budget here and there and will, of course, if necessary.

Jeanette


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

I'm glad you found the money for what you need.
I looked into insurance (Pet Plan) for Bizkit last night. But the main reason I was considering it is in case he would need knee surgery later. Guess what? That would be excluded as a pre-existing condition so it wouldn't do anything for us anyway. So much for that.
I agree, it is ridiculous what vets charge and more people might take better care of their pets if it were more affordable. I try to tell myself that they are doctors just like my doctors, but dang it would be nice if they were a little less expensive!


----------

